# This is Fox!



## Demonic (Jul 21, 2011)

Certainly a very spirited and energetic little puppy.
It's so hard keeping her still enough for pictures... :tongue3:



















She's a red sable.
Can't wait to see what she looks like at maturity!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww shes such a cutie pie reminds me of my zacy as a pup 
thanks for sharing x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, She is very very very cute. She looks like a little Fox. She's going to be a beauty.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a sweet face


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She looks like she's going to be a beauty!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

oh she is lovely!! I can totally see why you picked the name!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Her name fits her well. She's a beauty.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cuteness!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a doll!! My Ruby is a red (hence her name!) with some black sabling. She looks like the smooth coat version of your darling one! When is her birthday?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SO CUTE!!!! I love the reddish color, just like Ruby!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwww!!! So very sweet!!! : )


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

gorgeous puppy...love her coloring...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! She's beautiful  She's going to be a very pretty girl!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you named her perfect shes a real looker congrats


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Lovely puppy, she is the same colour as my Teddy.


----------



## Demonic (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww thanks everyone. 
I just adore her, she has the funniest personality! VERY spirited!

Her birthday is April 10th, she's almost 4 months.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Shes gorgeous! What a perfect name for her! xxx


----------

